# one month caribbean bareboat charter



## sbaydala (Sep 5, 2012)

My husband and I are looking for a 42-47' catamaran for a one month bareboat charter in February/March 2013 in the southern Caribbean. 
We have our Offshore Navigation course (level 5) from ISPA in Canada and have chartered boats all over the world (Tonga, Tahiti, Aus, Greece, Caribbean...).
We are hoping to find a private charter as Moorings, although fabulous, are brutally expensive. Does someone knows of a company that does longer term rates?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The Caribbean is a big place and the timeframe you are looking to charter is high-season.

Are you looking for a charter in mainstream european type civilization (northeastern islands) or more secluded (southern portion)?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Are you looking for recommendations? A response from a charter company? Without knowing more details getting information will be difficult.

You might do better to choose your starting point, search for charter companies in that area and contact them directly.

I'm going to move this to the chartering section of the forum. Perhaps there will be more responses.


----------



## sbaydala (Sep 5, 2012)

My husband and I are looking for a 42-47' catamaran for a one month bareboat charter in February/March 2013 in the *southern* Caribbean.
We have our Offshore Navigation course (level 5) from ISPA in Canada and have chartered boats all over the world (Tonga, Tahiti, Aus, Greece, Caribbean...).
We are hoping to find a private charter as Moorings, although fabulous, are brutally expensive. Does someone knows of a company that does longer term rates?


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i might have something for you.


----------



## Tom DeMartine (Apr 12, 2012)

(Commercial content removed by tdw)


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Seabbatical long term charters has great long term prices 35-39% off regular prices but all there boats are currently in the BVI that could change or you might be able to request a down Island rental. I think he is leaving in a few days for his time sailing and should be back up north mid Nov. I think they are also putting Wifi on the boats while he is there so you might get a reply from him while he's on the boat


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Ron is his name


----------

